# 17 y/o OTTB



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Okay, so I've been looking for a great OTTB in my area for a while now. I finally found one that capable of doing what I want to do with him... Alot of the OTTBs that I've come across are either not sound or uglier than the devil (though those horses need homes too, but I'm not looking to adopt one as a pet).

I found this guy... he's an older horse, 17, but he's very experienced. The ad says he's not for beginners (which I'm not a beginner rider, but I don't have much experience in dressage or jumping). I LIKE that he's not for beginners, because he will give me a challenge and I will probably be able to learn from him. I have some really good connections with people very experienced in dressage/jumping/eventing that would be more than willing to help me get on my feet in the dressage/jumper arena with him.

Anyway, I was just wondering if you'd think he'd be worth going to try out and seeing how we get along. 
The ad:

*"Mr. Spontaneity *aka Magnum, is a 17 year old Registered TB gelding. I rescued him 10 year ago. He's my good friend, but sadly, I can't keep him any longer. He is sound, has no vices, loads, clips, ties, plays well with other horses. He's been used for 1st and 2nd level dressage, hacking everywhere, and some jumping gymnastics. I enjoyed riding this horse for miles on canal banks and trails in Florida. He's not afraid of much, does anything I ask, and is safe to ride beside traffic. He's now in OKlahoma and has gotten used to deer, cattle and country traffic that does not slow for horses.



He's very elegant under saddle and has 3 very nice gaits. I'd like to see him used for dressage, trails and only a little jumping. He loves to jump, but I feel he should not start a career at his age. He's an all around lovely horse and he is looking for a Forever Home. He's is very sweet and safe for children and animals from the ground, but will require a competent rider. The only draw-back to this horse is that he is not an easy keeper. I feed him grain and good hay year round so that he stays looking fabulously good. Please do not contact me if you want him for Fox Hunting. He's very competitive and this would not be a suitable occupation for him."

I only have one photo, so don't worry too much about a confo crit. unless something jumps out. The video has photos as well as a clip of the horse jumping.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

I think with some good riding over the back/forward would be good for hinm, hes quite pretty!


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

ridergirl23 said:


> I think with some good riding over the back/forward would be good for hinm


What do you mean like this? Sorry, the only english I ride is hunter under saddle & sport horse under saddle


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

Just pushing him forward so that he has a little more impulsion (pushing from behind) 

see how his back feet dont usually step in the same spot as his front? they are supposed to, so if you pushed him over the ground he would, and his back would become less stiff too.  haha sorry, thats the dressage that was drille dinto my head lol


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Ooohh Ok, I see what you're saying. For some reason it didn't make sense but I was reading it wrong. Thanks!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

He's very nice! Have fun with him.


----------



## MissPhoebe (Jul 13, 2010)

I think that he seems like a very level headed horse. He seems to not get too excited over packing the person in the video over the fences even though she is a little loose in the saddle. I think that he looks pretty solid on the flat, even though they don't show him at a canter.


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

I think he'd look loads better with a quiet rider who stayed out of his face. He looks like a solid mount though, and I'd love to see him in a plain snaffle and pushed forward more. I'd go try him out. Looks nice. Rider is very in his face on the flat and he's still calm and willing.

:]


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Eliz said:


> I finally found one that capable of doing what I want to do with him...


 What is it you plan on doing, only a 17 year old horse can do?



Eliz said:


> Alot of the OTTBs that I've come across are either not sound or uglier than the devil (though those horses need homes too, but I'm not looking to adopt one as a pet).


If you are not a beginner rider, why are you looking at a 17 year old horse? Also, the fact that the seller says that he is NOT for a beginner rider, ESPECIALLY at his age-I would be very concerned. The add clearly states that he does not have ANY dressage or jumping experience, so what is it you are hoping to get out of him? it sounds like he has been used for nothing but trails, don't let those brand new, white polo wraps fool you.

Those type of adds just kill me. How can someone post that a horse is 17 with lots of experience BUT NOT for beginners?? huh? keep looking sweety. There are absolutely incredible and phenomenal horses out there who will be quiet with experience in what it is you want to do-not a horse old enough for retirement who isn't "beginner" safe.


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

However I do agree with M2G. At 17 he really should have more under his belt.

Hmm.
Go try him but keep your eyes open for other, younger horses.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

What? The add said he competed in 1st & 2nd level dressage. In the video he's jumping, how can he have no jumping experience?

It says competent rider, so that could just mean someone who knows more about riding than just pulling on the mouth/kicking... ect.

I am by no means a beginner RIDER, but I am a beginner in dressage/jumping, so I would like one that I could learn on. 

And the other OTTBs that I looked at weren't that great of quality, and weren't really dressage/jumper horses. THAT is why I said he's the only one I found capable of doing what I want.


----------



## ChristianCowgirl (May 5, 2010)

Idk much about the other stuff, but as far as not being good with beginning riders, I know a 28 year old horse that'll throw a rider if they do something wrong. It's not that she isn't well trained. It's just a matter of expecting her rider to know as much as she does. If you aren't in control, she controls you. It could just mean he's spirited.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

The rider in the video doesnt look like a real experienced rider..........


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

I agree, that rider is... not the best.
The person said competent. As it is in the dictionary: 
1. Having the necessary ability, knowledge, or skill to do something successfully.
2. (of a person) Efficient and capable

Anyway, I ride an Arabian mare thats 18, but if you didn't know better you would probably guess 10. 
I agree with CC, it may not be that she's too crazy, but that she needs a rider of her level.


----------



## maz78 (Jun 15, 2010)

I think the horse looks lovely, but I guess at 17 it depends on what you want. If you want something to learn a bit more on, and have some fun on then I think 17 is fine. However if you want something to compete with for years to come then maybe look for something younger. It all comes down to where you want to go with your horse.


----------



## MissPhoebe (Jul 13, 2010)

You know what is best for you and if the age is ok with you knowing that you will possibly get to learn the ropes but not heavily compete then go for it. As I tried to say before, without trying to be too harsh, the person in the video kind of looks like a beginner from the amount of yank and crank and holding him back and how loose they are over fences. I think this horse could be a match for someone who gets out of his face and lets him show what he can do by moving out a little bit more. The person in the video might be riding defensively because perhaps the horse feels like he might run away with her on the flat or in and out of fences but you won't know that until you try him out (even a couple times if you can), and see for yourself. Maybe if you can't try him out more than once you could have someone video you and look at it a couple times. If you don't know a lot about dressage or jumping I would think that a horse at 17 schooling 1st level and jumping fences that big in the video would be fine for someone ho probably will just start working on basic dressage and popping over crossrails and small verticals.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Hey, he looks like a nice horse. I would be reluctant to buy an OTTB that is 17 only because his years of riding and competition life could be limited. Most racehorses have a very strenuous and demanding beginning to their life which can result in soundness issues later on. I am not saying this is the case for ALL racehorses, I would just be careful when choosing to buy one that is over the age of 15.

Generally I think most horses that have lead healthy lives can be active way into their twenties and thirties, unfortunately a lot of racehorses do not fit into this catagory.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

^
Thats a great point to think about, I should ask how much he was raced. He looks in decent condition for a 17 y/o, but there could be underlying issues.

Thanks everyone for your input, you've given me alot to think about! I'll keep you all updated!


----------



## kingkillkannon (Mar 13, 2009)

I think all you guys are spot on. Ive worked with TB's on and off the track, and this one looks like a god sent. With the rider wobbling around, her legs are all over the place, usually that would send any TB that has been on the track into orbit!!! He is jumping really nicely even with wobbles on his back. If he has done 1st and 2nd lvl dressage and can jump like that, I'd say hes quite a experenced horse. The only thing is that he is a 17 yo OTTB. If he is not lame yet, I wouldnt doubt he will be very soon.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

He sure is a nice looking horse. Nice mover and as others have pointed out, obviously has patience to pack around wobbly legs. The only thing that caught my eye about the ad is the part about him not being good for fox hunting. I'm thinking he probably gets easily overstimulated and strong in more high activity events. He's definitely worth a look, especially if he's the only good one you've found during your search.


----------

